# La Sultana engine room



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Go on to the Daily Mail web site of today and look at the article on this "spy ship/luxury yacht. What an engine room , two luxurious leather armchairs with an occasional table to hold the drinks.

Oh if only Union Castle had been like this!!


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

I suspect she's been fitted out to appeal to Middle Eastern tastes.
Externally not a bad looking ship.
Lurve the table and chairs in te engine room; d'you think they're having trouble getting engineers? 

Mentoned to Mrs Bas that I'd quite like a Top Gear type table on an illuminated V8 block . . . . . . . .
I'll try showing her that one to see what she thinks . . (Jester)


----------

